# gassy foods



## gasprob (Jul 15, 2000)

PLease help, I have extremely bad smelly gas. I eliminated wheat, gluten and lactose, fructose from my diet. I'm down to a rice diet, what else is there to eat.


----------



## abcdefg (Apr 1, 2001)

Fresh vegetables like string beans, green leaf lettuce, endive, escarole, tomatoes, cucumbers, celery, spelt bread (if brand has 0 sugar, 0 fat), and, on an empty stomach, grapefruit. Kiwi and berries were also listed as relatively "low sugar" but haven't tried them. Drinking hot water with lemon before a meal helps some.Rice, potato, carrots were among foods to avoid for now per nutritionist I saw.


----------



## Juanita (Aug 22, 2001)

I find that taking herbs with food really helps my digestion. I take alfalfa with sweets, garlic with yeast products, and papaya/mint digestive enzymes with everything. Chinese medicine has taught me that ginger caps and cardamom and cloves can also help a great deal with digestion by stimulating it. Hope this helps!


----------

